# Great Clamps...



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Harbor Freight has really messed up. They have a line of adjustable bar clamps that are really good. I started out with 2 and have bought 6 more. Try a couple and see for your self. I mean $2 to $5 Not bad


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a cart full of HF F style clamps that get heavy use. If one breaks I don't cry when I toss it out.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*The plastic one are junk*

These even though they are pot metal they do a good job. Everytime I drive by I stop and get one or two. They have the 12 inchers for $2.69. I'm going to pick up 6 or so tomorrow.



johnv51 said:


> I have a cart full of HF F style clamps that get heavy use. If one breaks I don't cry when I toss it out.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I use these too and haven't broke one yet. The menards cheapos have almost 100% breaking rate for me but these little buggers don't die. I think for the price they are great.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have somewhere around 75 of em (I usually order a dozen or two at a time) from 6" to 36". Anything larger and I use a pipe clamp unless it's critical then I'll reach for the Bessey's.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had real good luck with the HF F-clamps 18" and smaller. Not so much with the longer ones though, they seem to bow very easily.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

I to have used there F-Clamps, only the 18" ones. They work great for what I need them for. Can't beat the price!!!:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 20 or 30 of the HF "F" clamps.

They do flex a bit too much for my tastes and apply uneven pressure. You can't beat them for the money.

HOWEVER, the Rockler blue Bessie knock off clamps are about the best bargan for the dollars that I've ever seen.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I also have some of these clamps. best thing scene the toaster.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> I've had real good luck with the HF F-clamps 18" and smaller. Not so much with the longer ones though, they seem to bow very easily.


I think you nailed it. For a small bar-clamp, you can't beat the price. Once you get to or above 24", then bar flex can be a major issue.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

which clamps are you guys referring too? i see ratchet bar clamps and regular bar clamps on their page.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I got four of these for $4.99 a couple years back.










http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38184

They don't flex! And they work easily.

How ever, I picked up sixty of these at Tractor Supply
for $1.50 each on a close out.



















:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

BHOFM said:


> I got four of these for $4.99 a couple years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find that these break quite easily. They seem to break the tip off of the ratcheting pin.

AND

The specified length is the length of the aluminum rail. (Or it was when I bought mine a few years ago.)


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

rrich said:


> I find that these break quite easily. They seem to break the tip off of the ratcheting pin.
> 
> AND
> 
> The specified length is the length of the aluminum rail. (Or it was when I bought mine a few years ago.)



I know about the "advertised lengths. I have never
broken one, I must be a bit gentler with mine, I have
used them a bunch.

The ones I got from Tractor Supply have a 24"+ working
opening. Since some of my clocks are 12"X24" 
that is a big plus.


----------



## redbeard (Dec 5, 2009)

I need to get to HF for a few of these clamps.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got the two 36" bar clamps I ordered from HF. Nice quality for $16. I checked out the bar clamps at Lowes and they were very comparable for twice the price. As with all HF purchases, I know it's not the best in the world, but for something that I don't have to baby around the workshop, it cant really be beat.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

cellophane said:


> which clamps are you guys referring too? i see ratchet bar clamps and regular bar clamps on their page.


Just the standard F-clamp that they don't show on their web site.

Similar to these...









The clamps they sell that I have had the most issues are the ratcheting clamps. I bought a pack of them and all but one eventually stopped tightening. Good news was they all have that lifetime warranty so I took them back and traded them out for the F-style.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey all just a heads up, I had to run to HF today ($70 drill press.. can't beat it), and their aluminum bar clamps are on sale again cheaper than the last sale. Got a couple of the 24" for $6 each. The 36" were only $10 and the biggest ones were aroun $12 I think.


----------

